

Virtual Windows - xefyr
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/11/virtual-windows.html

======
Kliment
Awesome idea. The main reason things like this are inferior to actually
looking through a window at the other person is that you have no eye contact.
You either look at the camera (causing the image on their screen to look
directly at them) or you look at their eyes on the screen (causing the image
to look away). Humans are very good at seeing these subtle shifts in gaze, and
this is what happens in videoconferencing settings. It's possible to work
around this, but to do it you have to mount the camera on the same optical
axis as the screen. It has been done with one-way mirrors and beamsplitters
before, and it's disgustingly realistic. Would be very interesting to have
that sort of window to someone.

